# Wer hat eine Idee : Alarmmeldung falls Pumpe nicht mehr fördert



## pipoharley (17. Dez. 2020)

Hallo, ich möchte eine Alarmmeldung bekommen, falls die Pumpe kein Wasser mehr fördert. Wie könnte man das am sinnvollsten realisieren?
Am besten wäre ein Kontakt, den ich mit der vorhandenen Siemens Logo dann weiter auswerten kann.
Meine Idee: T-stück in Rückleitung und dort Druckmesser reinbauen, aber welchen? Oder Wassersäule mit Niveauschalter abgreifen? Oder....
Danke für eure Ideen.
lg Charly


----------



## Sonnengruesser (17. Dez. 2020)

Am einfachsten ist vermutlich ein Niveauschalter - kann auch eine Edelstahlstange sein die bei laufender Pumpe wasserkontakt hat und bei "Pumpe aus" nicht. Dafür brauchts natürlich ein paar cm Höhenunterschied.


----------



## PeBo (17. Dez. 2020)

Alternativ kann man auch die Stromaufnahme der Pumpe überwachen. Dazu würde ich ein Fenster definieren, in dem sich die Pumpe im Normalzustand befindet. Bei über- oder unterschreiten der Stromaufnahme dann einen Alarm ausgeben. Damit wird auch ein schleichender Defekt oder Verschmutzung registriert.

Gruß Peter


----------



## pipoharley (17. Dez. 2020)

Die Stromaufnahme wird im Moment schon gemessen. Leider ist der Unterschied der Stromaufnahme zwischen Blockade und Freilauf so gering, dass ich daraus nicht eindeutige Rückschlüsse ziehen kann.


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2020)

Die Pumpe pumpt ja jetzt irgend wohin.
Wenn sie nicht mehr pumpt, läuft dann da Gefäß in welches gempumpt würde leer?
Wenn ja wäre der Pegelschalter von @Sonnengruesser das richtige.
Wenn nein, dann wäre sowas wie ein Rückschlagventil mit Alarmmeldung das richtige.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Dez. 2020)

pipoharley schrieb:


> Die Stromaufnahme wird im Moment schon gemessen. Leider ist der Unterschied der Stromaufnahme zwischen Blockade und Freilauf so gering, dass ich daraus nicht eindeutige Rückschlüsse ziehen kann.


Ich hätte jetzt auch Stromaufnahme gesagt.
Geht z.B. mit einer Shelly recht einfach und auch sehr feinfühlig einstellbar. 
Mit Push Benachrichtigung auf den Smartphone zB.
Benötigt aber WLAN.


----------



## pipoharley (17. Dez. 2020)

Stromaufnahme wird schon mit shelly und Nachricht aufs Handy überwacht. Wie geschrieben leider nicht ganz einfach zum Einstellen. Wenn ich die Stromabweichnung sehr feinfühlig einstelle bekomme ich zu viele Meldungen.
Die Pumpe mit 50W ist für einen kleinen isolierten Teich mit Heizung, da nur 70 cm tief. Die Heizung befindet sich im Biofilter. Falls die Pumpe z. b blockiert, wird nicht mehr umgewälzt und die Wassertemperatur fällt. Ich könnte als 2. Absicherung noch die Teichtemperatur messen, aber möchte trotzdem wissen, ob die Pumpe fördert.
Der Teich und die Biofilterabdeckung ist z. b heuer mit sehr viel Schnee bedeckt, daher kann man nicht einfach nachsehen, ob alles ok ist


----------



## DbSam (17. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Charly,

wie Du schon schreibst, eine Auswertung nur anhand der Stromaufnahme ist etwas ungenau und diese kann auch variieren.
Diese Auswertung muss auch immer - mehr oder weniger arbeitsaufwändig - auf die jeweils installierte Pumpe eingestellt werden.
Es kommt hierbei auch wieder auf den Pumpentyp an. Denn z. Bsp. schalten sich die meisten Oase-Pumpen bei Blockierung einfach ab - da würde der Plan schon wieder funktionieren.


Aber wie schon @Sonnengruesser geschrieben hat:
Wenn eine Pumpe Wasser bewegt, dann gibt es auf jeden Fall Bereiche mit einem Niveauunterschied zum Normalpegel.
Diesen abzugreifen ist vermutlich die einfachste und preiswerteste Lösung. Zustand 0 und 1 auswerten und fertsch.


Eine Durchflussmessung mit bewegten Teilen ist nur direkt nach der Filterung halbwegs sinnvoll.
Eine Durchflussmessung per Ultraschall oder magnetisch induktiv ist an jeder Stelle im System einsetzbar und wäre am aussagekräftigsten.
Für eine solche Lösung muss man dann aber wirklich etwas Geld übrig haben.


Ansonsten halt einen Drucksensor an der Druckseite integrieren.
Wenn Du an der Logo noch einen Analogeingang frei hast, dann wirst Du u.a. auch hier in dieser vorgefilterten Liste fündig.
In der Schaltung kannst Du dann einen Bereich definieren.
Wird dieser für eine definierte Zeit verlassen, dann n Versuche die Pumpe neu zu starten, danach Stromzufuhr zur Pumpe komplett unterbrechen und Meldung auslösen.
Im Programm umsetzbar z.Bsp. mit analogem Schwellwertschalter, Schieberegister (oder Zähler) in Verbindung mit einem Timer, o.ä. Lösungsmöglichkeiten ...


Und, egal was Du machst:
Immer eine kleine Hysterese einbauen ...​


VG Carsten


Edit und PS:
Eine Pegelmessung mit Finder 72.01.9.024.0000 und zwei Edelstahlstäben funktioniert in einer beruhigten Zone auch im Millimeterbereich ...

Hier werden z.Bsp. drei Pegel (mit dementsprechend erforderlichen 4 Stäben) gemessen:


----------



## Turbo (17. Dez. 2020)

Ein anderer Lösungsweg ist paralell eine zweite Pumpe und Rückflussverhinderer einbauen.
Wenn eine aussteigt ist es nicht ein Totalausfall.


----------



## pipoharley (19. Dez. 2020)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir jetzt mal einen günstigen "berührungsloser Wasserstandssensor" um 10 Euro bestellt. 
Das Druckrohr hinter der Pumpe verlege ich jetzt so, dass es oberhalb des Teichniveaus ist. Fällt nun die Pumpe aus befindet sich kein Wasser mehr im Rohr und der Schalter sollte schalten, so hoffe ich. Berührungslos deshalb, da dann die Wasserverschmutzungen keine Rolle spielen. 
Ich melde mich dann im Jänner oder Februar, nach dem Einbau. 
lg Charly


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Dez. 2020)

Zeige mal deinen berührungslosen Wasserstandssensor!


----------



## pipoharley (19. Dez. 2020)

Hier ein Foto


----------



## DbSam (19. Dez. 2020)

Hhhhmmmm ...
Vermutlich wird das nicht zufriedenstellend und verlässlich sicher funktionieren ...
Ich kann mir jedenfalls keine - wie auch immer geartete - Konstruktion am Auslaufrohr vorstellen, an welcher dieses Dingens verlässlich funktionieren könnte.

Ich hatte mir auch einige solcher "berührungslosen Flüssigkeitsstandssensoren" angeschaut, auch dieses Teil, allerdings nur für eine Zisterne.
Die gemischten Erfahrungsberichte haben mich aber nicht überzeugt, bzw. wollte ich nicht "rumbasteln".
Habe deshalb die Finger davon gelassen.


Wahrscheinlich würde ich an Deiner Stelle dann doch eher auf den oben angeführten Niveauwächter von Finder zurückgreifen.
Die zwei erforderlichen Kontakte würde ich mittels kleinen Edelstahlschrauben mit Linsenköpfen und Dichtung in einem halbwegs waagerechten Teil des Auslaufrohres platzieren.
Irgendwie so:
  
Da könnte ich ruhiger schlafen ... 




VG Carsten


----------



## pipoharley (31. Dez. 2020)

Hallo, habe das Teil jetzt erhalten und ca. 100x ausprobiert,funktionierte immer. Die Dicke des PVC Rohres (Ansprechverhalten) kann mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher genau eingestellt werden. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.
siehe Video




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0LA8TEXuOZQ_


----------



## DbSam (2. Jan. 2021)

Hallo,


pipoharley schrieb:


> habe das Teil jetzt erhalten und ca. 100x ausprobiert,funktionierte immer



freut mich für Dich. 

Bleibt nur noch die Frage der Auslaufkonstruktion.
So wie im Video - 'mit Knie' - wird das vermutlich nicht so recht funktionieren.
Wenn Du das Dingens an einem geraden Rohr befestigst und Wasser durchlaufen lässt - Funktioniert es dann genau so zuverlässig?


VG Carsten


----------



## pipoharley (3. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Carsten, 
werde das Teil heute am Teich in Betrieb nehmen  und dann hoffentlich was positives berichten können .


----------



## DbSam (3. Jan. 2021)

... müsste laut Deinem Video eigentlich funktionieren.
Dann drück ich mal die Daumen. 

btw, bezüglich einstellbar per Potentiometer: 
Ist das Teil auch für einen Außeneinsatz geeignet?


VG Carsten


----------



## pipoharley (3. Jan. 2021)

Hallo,
hab jetzt alles eingebaut. Es funktioniert genau so wie ich es mir erhofft habe.
Sobald die Pumpe kein Wasser fördert wird mit dem Schaltkontakt ein shelly PM1 angesteuert und der ist so programmiert, dass ich sofort eine push Nachricht auf mein Handy und eine email bekomme. PERFEKT !
Zu deiner Frage, ob für draußen geeignet. Das Teil ist vergossen, aber beim Mini-Potentiometer ist natürlich nicht alles wasserdicht. Ich hab das ganze in eine FR Abzweigdose eingebaut.


----------



## DbSam (3. Jan. 2021)

Schön, dass es funktioniert. Gibt es auch Fotos? 



Du schreibst oben im ersten Posting etwas von einer Logo ...
Man könnte dann doch auch gleich nach einer Zeit x per Relais die Stromzufuhr zur Pumpe unterbrechen und bspw. nach einer Minute die Pumpe neu starten.
Wenn dann immer noch kein Wasser gefördert wird, dann Pumpe wieder stoppen und die Nachricht schicken ...
Das schont die Pumpe und somit auch den Geldbeutel ...


VG Carsten


----------



## pipoharley (3. Jan. 2021)

Ich hab heute keine Bilder gemacht, war eiskalt draußen. Daher nur schnell alles umgebaut und wieder in die warme Stube.
Kann ich aber nachreichen.
Ich hab das Rohr das von der Pumpe bis jetzt direkt in den ersten Bio behälter ging einfach über  Teichniveau geführt und am höchsten Punkt das Teil angebaut.
Gute Idee mit Pumpenzuleitung aus und nochmals ein! Danke.


----------

